# SCDSL Splitting Off from Cal South



## Soccer (Dec 12, 2020)

2011 - 2021 10 - season celebration – Presentation by Michelle Chesters
					






					www.canva.com
				




About Time!  I guess US Club formally announcing this Monday!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 12, 2020)

Soccer said:


> 2011 - 2021 10 - season celebration – Presentation by Michelle Chesters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?  What does SCDSL gain from this? 
The "one thing" SCDSL had going for it was "State Cup" each year.  That was a Cal-South event.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 12, 2020)

so the push is on savings on player registration? Its not like our clubs will lower any fees.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 12, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Why?  What does SCDSL gain from this?
> The "one thing" SCDSL had going for it was "State Cup" each year.  That was a Cal-South event.


Savings (registration, less expensive state regional cups) , less Cal South nonsense & restrictions, easier player movement without having to dual register. South division for San Diego or south county teams.

Lot more opportunities to play and be recognized. Regional, national events, showcases, pdp/id2, Nocal vs Socal state games,  spring league so can play year around (CS spring leagues have been floops or not we'll attended).   NPL locally without having to be a ECxx club or member of those closed circuits.

Usclub has been slowing making progress vs Cal South, with the expansion of ECxx, NPL's, and leagues like this joining up.   Will Usclub eventually overtake CS in socal like what went down in Cal North?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 12, 2020)

I don’t think parents will see much of savings with this transition.   The bigger opportunity is more competition with other regions.  
My biggest concern is what does it mean for parents that already paid for the calsouth registration through club fees?  Are we going to need to pay again?


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2020)

Will non-SCDSL teams still be accepted at Surf Cup?


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 12, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I don’t think parents will see much of savings with this transition.   The bigger opportunity is more competition with other regions.
> My biggest concern is what does it mean for parents that already paid for the calsouth registration through club fees?  Are we going to need to pay again?


This is for next season 2021-2.   US club registration instead of Cal South.

In the long run usclub south regional cup with 5 games minimum and more central locations:  (Silver lakes, etc) will be less expensive to enter,  less travel, for more games.  Win that and get a chance to play for a real state cup vs Nocal teams.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Will non-SCDSL teams still be accepted at Surf Cup?


?
Surf cup has always taken usclub teams and Cal South teams so why not? 

CSL & presidio league clubs / teams could be the only ones still in Cal South starting the 2021-2 season.


----------



## Dargle (Dec 12, 2020)

Unlike CSL (which is silent on affiliation), SCDSL actually requires affiliation with both US Youth Soccer/Cal South AND US Club Soccer in its ByLaws.

http://scdslsoccer.com/_files/SCDSL-Bylaws_2.pdf



> ARTICLE IV
> AFFILIATION
> 
> The Corporation shall affiliate and comply with the authority of the California Youth Soccer Association-South (“CalSouth”), the United States Youth Soccer Association (USYSA), the United States Soccer Federation (“USSF”), and U.S. ClubSoccer.


Perhaps it has changed its bylaws from what is publicly available or this is just a change in where it has its main registration, while not foreclosing individual participation in Cal South events (as occurs now for NPL play for example).


----------



## oh canada (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks like Michelle Chesters has roles at both SCDSL and Surf Cup Sports?  If so, adds an interesting layer of control, influence and $$.  Another Surf powerplay?  Are there other execs who overlap at Surf Cup Sports and SCDSL?






						Key Staff
					

...




					www.scdslsoccer.com
				








						Southern California Developmental Soccer League (SCDSL) | Yorba Linda, CA | Cause IQ
					

To provide both a Developmental environment and competitive Soccer. To provide a Developmental Soccer gaming League for youth in Southern California. To provide both a Developmental environment and competitive Soccer gaming League for youth in Souther...




					www.causeiq.com
				




_Tournament_ Director: Name: _Michelle Chesters_. Email: michelle@_surfcupsports_.com


----------



## oh canada (Dec 12, 2020)

Howard Fink also VP of SCDSL and Prez of Real SoCal.  So the clubs with execs on the SCDSL board will clearly gain more control over everything by excluding Cal South--tournaments, player id, $$, calendars, etc.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 12, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I don’t think parents will see much of savings with this transition.   The bigger opportunity is more competition with other regions.
> My biggest concern is what does it mean for parents that already paid for the calsouth registration through club fees?  Are we going to need to pay again?


You may not save money but you will get more for it....


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 12, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Howard Fink also VP of SCDSL and Prez of Real SoCal.  So the clubs with execs on the SCDSL board will clearly gain more control over everything by excluding Cal South--tournaments, player id, $$, calendars, etc.


This is accurate...... and the links between SD Surf and Real keep growing........


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Looks like Michelle Chesters has roles at both SCDSL and Surf Cup Sports?  If so, adds an interesting layer of control, influence and $$.  Another Surf powerplay?  Are there other execs who overlap at Surf Cup Sports and SCDSL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> ?
> Surf cup has always taken usclub teams and Cal South teams so why not?
> 
> CSL & presidio league clubs / teams could be the only ones still in Cal South starting the 2021-2 season.


Surf has always had many of their teams playing in Presidio League (except for the years when they all left and the year Presidio clubs voted to keep them out when they wanted to come back).  Are they going to continue that?


----------



## Own Goal (Dec 12, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Looks like Michelle Chesters has roles at both SCDSL and Surf Cup Sports?  If so, adds an interesting layer of control, influence and $$.  Another Surf powerplay?  Are there other execs who overlap at Surf Cup Sports and SCDSL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Michelle Chester FKA Michelle Romero?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 12, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Looks like Michelle Chesters has roles at both SCDSL and Surf Cup Sports?  If so, adds an interesting layer of control, influence and $$.  Another Surf powerplay?  Are there other execs who overlap at Surf Cup Sports and SCDSL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that supposed to be new news?


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 12, 2020)

I am not familiar with Surf at all, (other than by name,) but what I've realized is that people either love them or hate them 

I guess that can be said for clubs in Norcal too.


----------



## pokergod (Dec 12, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Howard Fink also VP of SCDSL and Prez of Real SoCal.  So the clubs with execs on the SCDSL board will clearly gain more control over everything by excluding Cal South--tournaments, player id, $$, calendars, etc.


Robert Simon, the treasurer, is also the treasurer and Board member at Beach.


----------



## pokergod (Dec 12, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> so the push is on savings on player registration? Its not like our clubs will lower any fees.


Yes, I'm sure this is all about supporting the players and their families.  I'm sure the big clubs are doing this for charitable purposes and has nothing to do with lining their own pockets.  Happy holidays!


----------



## notintheface (Dec 12, 2020)

Survival mode incoming.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 12, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> This is accurate...... and the links between SD Surf and Real keep growing........


Maybe I’m blind. What are the links between Real and Surf? Please explain.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 12, 2020)

espola said:


> Who didn't see that coming?


See what coming? If she has a connection to Surf and thru that connection could use it to help scdsl gain use of the fieldS for what scdsl is doing with State Cup then who cares?


----------



## dreamz (Dec 12, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Yes, I'm sure this is all about supporting the players and their families.  I'm sure the big clubs are doing this for charitable purposes and has nothing to do with lining their own pockets.  Happy holidays!


Based on that presentation posted by soccer the proceeds are being reinvested back into new programs the league is building. Hiring new staff and adding programs doesn’t sound like linking anyone’s pockets. They seem like they are focusing on transparency but I guess time will tell


----------



## pewpew (Dec 13, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You may not save money but you will get more for it....


Isn't that the line we're supposed to run from when we hear the guy in the track suit throw it at us?! 

**Btw that's not a dig at you Kicker..just throwing a one-liner out there..lol


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 13, 2020)

pewpew said:


> Isn't that the line we're supposed to run from when we hear the guy in the track suit throw it at us?!
> 
> **Btw that's not a dig at you Kicker..just throwing a one-liner out there..lol


Well played and good point......


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm going to venture to guess that DSL wants to keep more $ with the clubs or league and give away less to Cal South.  The fees they ask or State,  National cup, or CRl plus the venues and scheduling have never been great or a good value (3 games).  

That and the Cal South botched return to play while Usclub leagues have been playing the whole time.  Cal south's heyday is essential over with 4 or more leagues taking clubs and teams from them. ECxx, NPL's , Girls GA, Dpl, and now DSL. 

Some clubs will no longer need to be part of Cal South since all there teams will play in other leagues in 2021-2.

Being a fair weather partner is fine when things are going well but as CS demonstrated when you no longer provide value or help when needed,  are struck in your ways people look elsewhere for better alternatives that cost less.


----------



## pokergod (Dec 13, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I'm going to venture to guess that DSL wants to keep more $ with the clubs or league and give away less to Cal South.  The fees they ask or State,  National cup, or CRl plus the venues and scheduling have never been great or a good value (3 games).
> 
> That and the Cal South botched return to play while Usclub leagues have been playing the whole time.  Cal south's heyday is essential over with 4 or more leagues taking clubs and teams from them. ECxx, NPL's , Girls GA, Dpl, and now DSL.
> 
> ...


Now that the DA debacle is over, it is just good to see that youth soccer is consolidating and becoming less fragmented.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 13, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Now that the DA debacle is over, it is just good to see that youth soccer is consolidating and becoming less fragmented.


Since state cup will not be a CalSouth run event, will we start to see ECNL teams play?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Now that the DA debacle is over, it is just good to see that youth soccer is consolidating and becoming less fragmented.


Seriously.  We've had almost a year of no soccer being played in California.  And the best that a main league and the governing body can come up with during this break is to break up?
How does this help players?
How does this help coaches?
How does this help referees?
What does this to for pay-to-play?
What does this do for the ridiculous "tryout" process that starts before the final games are played?
Will this reduce travel?

For the record- these are all things that our soccer leadership should be focused on right now.


----------



## Kante (Dec 13, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I'm going to venture to guess that DSL wants to keep more $ with the clubs or league and give away less to Cal South.  The fees they ask or State,  National cup, or CRl plus the venues and scheduling have never been great or a good value (3 games).
> 
> That and the Cal South botched return to play while Usclub leagues have been playing the whole time.  Cal south's heyday is essential over with 4 or more leagues taking clubs and teams from them. ECxx, NPL's , Girls GA, Dpl, and now DSL.
> 
> ...


ok, is the following a good list of the benefits calsouth provides to member leagues/clubs:

1) Age verification via player cards
2) insurance
3) Access to State Cup/National Cup
4) Access to ODP

is there anything else? 

(not making an argument for or against. just trying to understand)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 13, 2020)

Kante said:


> ok, is the following a good list of the benefits calsouth provides to member leagues/clubs:
> 
> 1) Age verification via player cards - so does US Club Soccer.  But the cards are valid across state lines eliminating the need for travel papers when playing our of state.
> 2) insurance - so does US Club Soccer
> ...


My thoughts (added above)


----------



## Dargle (Dec 13, 2020)

Kante said:


> ok, is the following a good list of the benefits calsouth provides to member leagues/clubs:
> 
> 1) Age verification via player cards
> 2) insurance
> ...


Coach training. Most US Soccer licensing is run by state associations like Cal South, even though the license is from US Soccer.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 13, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> My thoughts (added above)


So does that just mean that they are both essentially the same. Only now, the money goes to a private entity where all the money is consolidated among just a few guys as opposed to a bunch of people? As people may know, due to many negative posts by me over many, many years of dealing with them, I am not Calsouth's biggest fan but I am struggling to see how this is meaningful change (don't regurgitate their sales pitch presentation) for the players and the pay to play system to truly improve things.  This just appears to be the same good ole boy network of guys looking to take a greater piece of the pie for themselves. Seems like a money grab.  As for travel papers??? 95% percent of players will never need them.  The few that do, it was/is a very simple one page process.  We have traveled extensively over the years and most times, they aren't even required or asked for. So uproot a system so one guy (usually the team manager) doesn't have to click the request travel papers button? There is more to it than that.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 13, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> So does that just mean that they are both essentially the same. Only now, the money goes to a private entity where all the money is consolidated among just a few guys as opposed to a bunch of people? As people may know, due to many negative posts by me over many, many years of dealing with them, I am not Calsouth's biggest fan but I am struggling to see how this is meaningful change (don't regurgitate their sales pitch presentation) for the players and the pay to play system to truly improve things.  This just appears to be the same good ole boy network of guys looking to take a greater piece of the pie for themselves. Seems like a money grab.  As for travel papers??? 95% percent of players will never need them.  The few that do, it was/is a very simple one page process.  We have traveled extensively over the years and most times, they aren't even required or asked for. So uproot a system so one guy (usually the team manager) doesn't have to click the request travel papers button? There is more to it than that.


Why do you think this move has anything to do with changing the Pay to Play system?  Life isn’t free, someone has to pay for fields, equipment, trainers, etc.  Until US Pro Clubs are making money on selling players, you will never see a free system succeed.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Seriously.  We've had almost a year of no soccer being played in California.  And the best that a main league and the governing body can come up with during this break is to break up?
> How does this help players?
> How does this help coaches?
> How does this help referees?
> ...


Instead of having to deal with and pay both Peter & Paul now you just have to pay Paul who provides better service and plans at a lower rate.

US Club released a real return to play in May.  Following the prescribed 4 step 8 week course and teams where or could be back playing by end of June or early July.

Cal South did what? Or has done what since March besides collection a sizeable loan we're all paying for, more registration fees, while holding up your prior tournament fees.  Several threads asking those questions?


----------



## Speed (Dec 13, 2020)

In light of COVID could the big benefit be that teams won't need to get travel papers?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 13, 2020)

Speed said:


> In light of COVID could the big benefit be that teams won't need to get travel papers?


Usclub has allowed scrimmages and play since June so that seems like a benefit or at least a plan that worked?


----------



## crush (Dec 13, 2020)

As a former club hopper, I had to deal with Cal South a few times.  I found it so hard to get my dd moved from team to team during the mid season hop.  It took some tough calls to make things happen. They did make things right and we will be forever grateful.  It was the year of the Natty run and one club was not happy about the hop and one was really super duper happy we hopped back to the family.  I hope it all works out for all involved.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Seriously.  We've had almost a year of no soccer being played in California.  And the best that a main league and the governing body can come up with during this break is to break up?
> How does this help players?
> How does this help coaches?
> How does this help referees?
> ...


- Players will have a State Cup that actually looks and feels like a real Event as it should.   Also seeded based on league, not a blind draw so better competition.  More games at better fields/venues.  Player ID programs with scouts not affiliated with any so cal clubs.   More teams going to the regional portion of the tournament.  
- better coaching education options including dates that work around club schedule making access easier. Control of the schedule helps keep teams together and rolling a little easier since the schedule is a little more drawn out. Goes to your ? About tryout process. Leage and state cup extending through January stretches things out so hopefully puts tryouts back in Spring. 
-  travel reduced.   At least for state cup.   No more Lancaster, Coachella, Temecula, San Bernardino.   Obviously if your coming from Palmdale then yes more travel but for the vast majority it’ll be less.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Usclub has allowed scrimmages and play since June so that seems like a benefit or at least a plan that worked?


US Club allowed scrimmages?  On what property?  Most fields that I am aware of are following state, city and county guidelines and haven't allowed (legally) anything to be played.

I'd be fine if SCDSL goes away and we all go back to Coast.  Leave ECNL to do it's own thing.  And then let GA and NPL fight it out for the next level.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2020)

Let me also add- Can't we have just one f&cking year of stability?  
The past 6 years have a been a constant state of movement and it's hard to find many people that think it's been a great thing for players.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> US Club allowed scrimmages?  On what property?  Most fields that I am aware of are following state, city and county guidelines and haven't allowed (legally) anything to be played.
> 
> I'd be fine if SCDSL goes away and we all go back to Coast.  Leave ECNL to do it's own thing.  And then let GA and NPL fight it out for the next level.


Complexs like SB, oceanside, and other facilities  has been open for last 3 months.  Usclub teams have been playing locally and traveling for league games and tournaments since summer.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Complexs like SB, oceanside, and other facilities  has been open for last 3 months.  Usclub teams have been playing locally and traveling for league games and tournaments since summer.


SCDSL teams have been doing the same.  (At least playing local scrimmages and traveling for tournaments.  No league games obviously).  I dont think either SCDSL, US Club, CalSouth, ECNL, GA, DPL, etc have had any "sanctioned" games in California this year.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> SCDSL teams have been doing the same.  (At least playing local scrimmages and traveling for tournaments.  No league games obviously).  I dont think either SCDSL, US Club, CalSouth, ECNL, GA, DPL, etc have had any "sanctioned" games in California this year.


You asked who was doing those things legally?

Has  Cal South permitted scrimmages or games in socal  at all for 20-21?  Several posters say no not yet there return play does not allow that,  defer to heath or youth sports guidance. Warnings issued multiple times from CS about going past conditioning, drills, 6' apart,etc


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 13, 2020)

Primetime said:


> No more Lancaster, Coachella, Temecula, San Bernardino.


You had me at Lancaster.


----------



## northeastlafc (Dec 13, 2020)

I usually hate on SCDSL but I can see why they are making this move. One of the reasons Cal South State & National Cups are tournaments players & parents looks forward to is the opportunity to play against teams from other leagues. So a team from Coast may be bracketed against SCDSL or PSL/SDDA team. This move from SCDSL would stop that from happening since they’d be hosting their own iteration of the state championship which as someone on the thread has said is advantageous due to scheduling. In my opinion it’s more of a league cup since it seems exclusive to SCDSL. US Club Soccer as of right now doesn’t sanction a legitimate state championship in California unless you would like to count CSLs California Cup as one since it’s sanctioned by USCS. Also, US Club Soccer’s bylaws allow anyone to host a state championship which is why SCDSL can do this. Someone asked if ECNL teams may participate and the answer is yes but they’d have to pay an extra fee. Cal North already has their own state cup so I’m assuming this North v South thing would be against the winner of THAT tournament. Would this be a blow to Cal South? Or will some SCDSL teams move to Coast?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 13, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> I usually hate on SCDSL but I can see why they are making this move. One of the reasons Cal South State & National Cups are tournaments players & parents looks forward to is the opportunity to play against teams from other leagues. So a team from Coast may be bracketed against SCDSL or PSL/SDDA team. This move from SCDSL would stop that from happening since they’d be hosting their own iteration of the state championship which as someone on the thread has said is advantageous due to scheduling. In my opinion it’s more of a league cup since it seems exclusive to SCDSL. US Club Soccer as of right now doesn’t sanction a legitimate state championship in California unless you would like to count CSLs California Cup as one since it’s sanctioned by USCS. Also, US Club Soccer’s bylaws allow anyone to host a state championship which is why SCDSL can do this. Someone asked if ECNL teams may participate and the answer is yes but they’d have to pay an extra fee. Cal North already has their own state cup so I’m assuming this North v South thing would be against the winner of THAT tournament. Would this be a blow to Cal South? Or will some SCDSL teams move to Coast?


Norcal has a state cup, and Cal North has a state cup.  

You guys aren’t the only ones who get to be stupid and split your talent pool.  We can all do it.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 13, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Since state cup will not be a CalSouth run event, will we start to see ECNL teams play?


ECNL league schedule is heavy during state cup and national cup time periods. I cannot see how they could possibly do both.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Seriously.  We've had almost a year of no soccer being played in California.  And the best that a main league and the governing body can come up with during this break is to break up?
> How does this help players?
> How does this help coaches?
> How does this help referees?
> ...


Come on, you get a $2 discount on your player registration!


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> I usually hate on SCDSL but I can see why they are making this move.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



> Or will some SCDSL teams move to Coast?


Ladies and gentlemen, I would like to reiterate my statement that we are currently in the middle of a black swan event for club soccer in California. Real disposable income is dropping. Club sports are the first things to go in times of economic insecurity and this is going to be a million times worse than post-9/11 or 2008. All of the moves you're going to see over the next six months are in trying to grab a larger slice of a rapidly-dwindling pie.

If this kills Cal South, that's fantastic, but let's face facts about how shitty the landscape is in general right now. There are a ton of quality players, maybe not the superstars but good solid quality players whose parents are bailing on the sport. I think we're going to be devastated when fall 2021 schedules come out. "What happened to X, what happened to Y..."


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

As a manager of a youth team, I don’t see any value  other than maybe not playing in Lancaster for state cup.    I am not a fan of tournaments but State Cup/National Cup is the real deal.    If we can’t play against CSL or Presidio teams, it dilutes the tournament significantly.   I will be raising my concerns to our club.  
  They should have just merged with CSL and Presidio to decrease the travel distance during the regular season.   Oh that’s right, I forgot that they are doing this to make more money!!!!


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 14, 2020)

So, no more CRL either?


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 14, 2020)

Playing scrimmages at SB and Oceanside is legal or not legal? Allowed or not allowed.....just trying to clarify


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

notintheface said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


It's too bad greed got in the way and pay per play was the norm.  I agree, new things are coming and it wont be about almighty $$$$, that so many cheat to win so they more of the money pie.  Be a good boy or girl right now before Christmas and watch Santa and his helpers bring blessing upon blessing being poured out like beer from a keg.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

Venantsyo said:


> So, no more CRL either?


CRL should still be open for calsouth teams.  It’s going to dilute the league if scdsl teams cannot join.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Dec 14, 2020)

No more Cal South State Cup Sweatshirts? Are they collector items now


----------



## dad4 (Dec 14, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Playing scrimmages at SB and Oceanside is legal or not legal? Allowed or not allowed.....just trying to clarify


By state rules, clearly not allowed.  Whole region is under stay at home.

But it’s probably more important to shift Christmas to zoom.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> By state rules, clearly not allowed.  Whole region is under stay at home.
> 
> But it’s probably more important to shift *Christmas to zoom.*


I zoom with Christ everyday and it's free.  ChrisTmas is for those who love Jesus.  Let them meet to worship for one day.  LA Mayor allows for protest, I think he and some of the atheists should allow one day to worship their King?  I would not mess with ChrisTmas is all I can say.  Good luck with that mindset.  Darkness is coming Daddy4 so get ready for things that will blow your mind, yes, even your math mind.  Go Christ!!!!!


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> By state rules, clearly not allowed.  Whole region is under stay at home.
> 
> But it’s probably more important to shift Christmas to zoom.


If games/scrimmages ARE NOT ALLOWED, then how does it happen.  Does this mean that the clubs that went to oceanside are breaking the rules . So if Liverpool as a club goes to oceanside to do scrimmages and they pay the 100 dollars per team to scrimmage there, are they breaking the rules and how does US soccer not fine or punish them.  Is it a private complex and thats how they get away with it.  Even if its Private, how does a club like Liverpool (just a example) not worry about getting sued by parents or busted by the state??  Or better yet loose their license or coaches get banned.


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 14, 2020)

46n2 said:


> If games/scrimmages ARE NOT ALLOWED, then how does it happen.  Does this mean that the clubs that went to oceanside are breaking the rules . So if Liverpool as a club goes to oceanside to do scrimmages and they pay the 100 dollars per team to scrimmage there, are they breaking the rules and how does US soccer not fine or punish them.  Is it a private complex and thats how they get away with it.  Even if its Private, how does a club like Liverpool (just a example) not worry about getting sued by parents or busted by the state??  Or better yet loose their license or coaches get banned.


Follow the money.


----------



## Venantsyo (Dec 14, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> CRL should still be open for calsouth teams.  It’s going to dilute the league if scdsl teams cannot join.


Exactly. As an example for this U12 season (that never happened) 50% of the teams were from scdsl...


----------



## dad4 (Dec 14, 2020)

46n2 said:


> If games/scrimmages ARE NOT ALLOWED, then how does it happen.  Does this mean that the clubs that went to oceanside are breaking the rules . So if Liverpool as a club goes to oceanside to do scrimmages and they pay the 100 dollars per team to scrimmage there, are they breaking the rules and how does US soccer not fine or punish them.  Is it a private complex and thats how they get away with it.  Even if its Private, how does a club like Liverpool (just a example) not worry about getting sued by parents or busted by the state??  Or better yet loose their license or coaches get banned.


I have no idea how to answer that without getting way off topic.  It is illegal, and that law is not well enforced.  

Our club is on full shut down.  All practices cancelled, and no more sneaking out of state for scrimmages, either.  So not everyone is doing it.

March or April, it should be better.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 14, 2020)

46n2 said:


> If games/scrimmages ARE NOT ALLOWED, then how does it happen.  Does this mean that the clubs that went to oceanside are breaking the rules . So if Liverpool as a club goes to oceanside to do scrimmages and they pay the 100 dollars per team to scrimmage there, are they breaking the rules and how does US soccer not fine or punish them.  Is it a private complex and thats how they get away with it.  Even if its Private, how does a club like Liverpool (just a example) not worry about getting sued by parents or busted by the state??  Or better yet loose their license or coaches get banned.


If a Cal South registered team and coach are playing scrimmages In socal there are In violation.  Subject to discipline and suspension according to the numerous advice emails they have sent out.

In addition state, county, local guidance or regional/state orders applys weather you're on public or private land.  Area 51/ sovereign Nations this doesn't apply but your Cal South stuff is not valid there anyway.

If you're not playing under or registered to Cal South possible to scrimmage if you can meet the other regional guidances or travel to play anywhere the take your credentials.

Lots of out of state comps won't take CS registered teams anymore without travel papers but they normally glady take USclub ones without questions.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> US Club allowed scrimmages?  On what property?  Most fields that I am aware of are following state, city and county guidelines and haven't allowed (legally) anything to be played.
> 
> I'd be fine if SCDSL goes away and we all go back to Coast.  Leave ECNL to do it's own thing.  And then let GA and NPL fight it out for the next level.


You could always take your player and go back to Coast if that model better suits you. Some people don't like change. GA isn't going to be around long they don't have the money to be viable for long and the SCDSL Discovery division is an NPL so you want to get rid of SCDSL but let NPL fight it out? No one forces you to be on a team in the SCDSL. But rather than bash a league and the people in it, take your ball and go play with people who support your ideology. Until January 20th, this is still a free country.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> I usually hate on SCDSL but I can see why they are making this move. One of the reasons Cal South State & National Cups are tournaments players & parents looks forward to is the opportunity to play against teams from other leagues. So a team from Coast may be bracketed against SCDSL or PSL/SDDA team. This move from SCDSL would stop that from happening since they’d be hosting their own iteration of the state championship which as someone on the thread has said is advantageous due to scheduling. In my opinion it’s more of a league cup since it seems exclusive to SCDSL. US Club Soccer as of right now doesn’t sanction a legitimate state championship in California unless you would like to count CSLs California Cup as one since it’s sanctioned by USCS. Also, US Club Soccer’s bylaws allow anyone to host a state championship which is why SCDSL can do this. Someone asked if ECNL teams may participate and the answer is yes but they’d have to pay an extra fee. Cal North already has their own state cup so I’m assuming this North v South thing would be against the winner of THAT tournament. Would this be a blow to Cal South? Or will some SCDSL teams move to Coast?


Why would teams go to Coast? Just curious. Who would they play in State Cup?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 14, 2020)

The cost savings are marginal.  I see this as a move by the big clubs to gain more control over scheduling.  The downside is that it  divides SCDSL and non-SCDSL from a state competitiion.  The upside is more efficient year scheduling for SCDSL teams.  Between Dec and May (end of league, before summer tournaments) all you had was state cup which is only 3 games for most teams.  Teams would scramble to find decent spring league or just scrimmage.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
SCSDL Presentation

Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
These are the SCDSL Technical Committee members that made this decision:
Alberto Bru: Real So Cal
Jon Szczuka: Pateadores
Reggie Rivas: California Athletics SC (who?).  He is also the Vice President of Archer Travel Group (guess which company helps teams travel for tournaments?
Mauricio Ingrassia: Beach FC
Josh Hodges: Legends FC
Tad Bobak: SoCal Blues
Don Ebert: Strikers FC

These are the guys (notice there are no females) that created SCDSL in the 1st place.  They are (mostly) the guys that ECNL (or ECNL RL) has been working with.  ECNL is under US Club Soccer.  So now they can register their ECNL players to play in SCDSL competitions (and crush the local clubs by bringing in ECNL ringers.  They could do this before - but they had to also register that player with Cal-South).


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> The cost savings are marginal.  I see this as a move by the big clubs to gain more control over scheduling.  The downside is that it  divides SCDSL and non-SCDSL from a state competitiion.  The upside is more efficient year scheduling for SCDSL teams.  Between Dec and May (end of league, before summer tournaments) all you had was state cup which is only 3 games for most teams.  Teams would scramble to find decent spring league or just scrimmage.


Battle for territory and power is at hand.  Where two fight, no one is right.  A country divided with surely fail.  We can all remember the ECNL vs GDA Toxic War, right?  So, who is getting the short end of the stick?  Kids, yes.  Parents, yes.  Clubs?  Who bares the responsibilities in all this?  Leaders who lead by example are the first ones to step forward and say, "I messed up and I will do better."  Stop blaming all this on the rain folks.  This is big time game of life like no other time in our history.  I see two sides to pick now.  God & Country ((USA only)) and the folks who want us to be slaves of another country and take a vaccine because of from the same place that made the man made virus and the virus was naturally released on us by a higher power player?  WHO knows?  You really can;t make this stuff up.  I know what I want


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
> SCSDL Presentation
> 
> Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
> ...


Good stuff Coach Buck.  WE NEED WOMAN QUICKLY IN THIS GROUP is all I;m going to say.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamz said:


> You could always take your player and go back to Coast if that model better suits you. GA isn't going to be around long they don't have the money to be viable for long and the SCDSL Discovery division is an NPL so you want to get rid of SCDSL but let NPL fight it out? No one forces you to be on a team in the SCDSL.Until January 20th, this is still a free country.


Huh?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

crush said:


> Good stuff Coach Buck.  WE NEED WOMAN QUICKLY IN THIS GROUP is all I;m going to say.


We have Micehelle Chesters (Romero).  Who someone earlier pointed out is also part of Surf Cup Sports.
Notice the 3 venues mentioned - Silverlakes, Surf and Oceanside.  And who these venues are tied too.
What about Great Park?


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We have Micehelle Chesters (Romero).  Who someone earlier pointed out is also part of Surf Cup Sports.
> Notice the 3 venues mentioned - Silverlakes, Surf and Oceanside.  And who these venues are tied too.
> What about Great Park?


Remember, it's not what you know bro, but whose who and do you know the DMs. No drives out to Apple Valley for Snow Bowls.  It was actually so much fun.  Fields sucked though so it's nice to have some space for kiddos to play.  $10 parking sucks.  Plus, some of these dudes controlled a lot more than parking fees.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
> SCSDL Presentation
> 
> Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
> ...


Like Arsenal has been doing for years?

Not likely but nice try.  Are you somehow associated with CalSouth or just a Coast based Club?  Trying to gain perspective on your doom and gloom outlook on this change.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We have Micehelle Chesters (Romero).  Who someone earlier pointed out is also part of Surf Cup Sports.
> Notice the 3 venues mentioned - Silverlakes, Surf and Oceanside.  And who these venues are tied too.
> What about Great Park?


City of Irvine operates that facility.  They seem to give longer term preference to clubs that are in that City or county but have been renting to others including those from LA.

Pats, Strikers, Slammers, etc use that facility for practice and games.  Several ECxx clubs had or have there home games scheduled there.

In light of how much CS charges for everything, they way they handled cancellations, schedules, venues, refunds, return to play, covid, fall season some don't see the value with continuing on with them.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Like Arsenal has been doing for years?
> 
> Not likely but nice try.  Are you somehow associated with CalSouth or just a Coast based Club?  Trying to gain perspective on your film and gloom outlook on this change.


Nope.  Not affiliated with either.
From my initial view - This is probably a neutral move for most clubs/players.  Very few people care what league or governing body they are tied to.   They just want to play competitive games.  I guess this move should help with that.  It certainly shouldn't hurt.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Like Arsenal has been doing for years?
> 
> Not likely but nice try.  Are you somehow associated with CalSouth or just a Coast based Club?  Trying to gain perspective on your film and gloom outlook on this change.


What board are you on?  Just kidding, but why do you care what Coach Buck thinks?  He's local coach who cares for the kids.  Me too.  I'm now coach at Crush FC.  Free soccer.  Just pay for ref fees.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

crush said:


> What board are you on?  Just kidding, but why do you care what Coach Buck thinks?  He's local coach who cares for the kids.  Me too.  I'm now coach at Crush FC.  Free soccer.  Just pay for ref fees.


Haven’t served on a Club Soccer Board in over 7 years.  So NONE....

If you have to pay, it isn’t free....


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Haven’t served on a Club Soccer Board in over 7 years.  So NONE....
> 
> *If you have to pay, it isn’t free....*


I like that and your 100% correct brother Kicker.  I will change it to a donation.  Give ye from thee heart to refs who need to stay in shape.  I actually think the refs will make more this way.  Thanks for the idea btw.  Also, please reconsider getting a team together from LA.  Free soccer except the gas to get to the Great Park.  Tech FC "liked" my idea but I have not heard of IE team.  Someone from San Diego interest in a team?  That could mean four high school age teams that play soccer games for *free.  *Please look to help donate to the "Ref Fund."  Refs have been on the short end of the stick too.  I know a ref who made some extra money so he could buy those nicer looking shoes for his kids.  All the extra money can help Kicker.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

@timbuck I was thinking of handing over the coaching duties to you.  Are you up for that when the cost is clear and we can venture out?  Free soccer games.  March is when things will get intense because ECNL vs HS Soccer will be taking place for some kids who play HS Soccer because it's better fun.  Oh well, can;t make everyone happy.  I say do what's true to you and have fun doing it


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

46n2 said:


> If games/scrimmages ARE NOT ALLOWED, then how does it happen.  Does this mean that the clubs that went to oceanside are breaking the rules . So if Liverpool as a club goes to oceanside to do scrimmages and they pay the 100 dollars per team to scrimmage there, are they breaking the rules and how does US soccer not fine or punish them.  Is it a private complex and thats how they get away with it.  Even if its Private, how does a club like Liverpool (just a example) not worry about getting sued by parents or busted by the state??  Or better yet loose their license or coaches get banned.


It’s not just clubs breaking the rules. Restaurants and gyms are open and defying state mandates.


timbuck said:


> Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
> SCSDL Presentation
> 
> Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
> ...


makes me want to spam these idiots.    There’s no value for  most players in scdsl.   We are the customer.   These guys are nothing without us parents.


----------



## KJR (Dec 14, 2020)

pokergod said:


> Now that the DA debacle is over, it is just good to see that youth soccer is consolidating and becoming less fragmented.


It's been such a massive missed opportunity. Instead of taking a little time and coming up with a coherent/equitable/competitive youth framework it's just been a land rush.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 14, 2020)

KJR said:


> It's been such a massive missed opportunity. Instead of taking a little time and coming up with a coherent/equitable/competitive youth framework it's just been a land rush.


How has your club managed?


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It’s not just clubs breaking the rules. Restaurants and gyms are open and defying state mandates.
> 
> makes me want to spam these idiots.    There’s no value for  most players in scdsl.   We are the customer.   These guys are nothing without us parents.


A wise coach once told me that socal youth soccer is one big business and the customers that pay are the parents.  That is why so many came to our shores from England and other far away place.  Bring the true and only Philosophy to America.  We ((I)) bought it early on and here we are.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Dec 14, 2020)

Here is the article...









						Southern California Developmental League joins US Club Soccer
					

US Club Soccer welcomed the SCDSL.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## watfly (Dec 14, 2020)

46n2 said:


> If games/scrimmages ARE NOT ALLOWED, then how does it happen.  Does this mean that the clubs that went to oceanside are breaking the rules . So if Liverpool as a club goes to oceanside to do scrimmages and they pay the 100 dollars per team to scrimmage there, are they breaking the rules and how does US soccer not fine or punish them.  Is it a private complex and thats how they get away with it.  Even if its Private, how does a club like Liverpool (just a example) not worry about getting sued by parents or busted by the state??  Or better yet loose their license or coaches get banned.


There are no Club scrimmages at Oceanside.  On occasion youth pick up games spontaneously erupt with kids playing in pinnies, but that's all.


----------



## soccersc (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
> SCSDL Presentation
> 
> Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
> ...


But do you feel like these guys had to make a move? With US Youth Soccer joining with the MLS the ECNL clubs had to do something to stay relevant.  It seems like MLS is interested in getting a bigger piece of the youth soccer pie $$$ and are now creating their own leagues.  If US Club Soccer didn't do something, in my opinion, they would start losing more clubs, and probably more importantly for the ECNL teams, the better players. Now there is a bridge between one of the largest youth leagues and the ECNL teams. For better or worse, it just seems like they needed to do something to try and stay competitive with MLS.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

soccersc said:


> But do you feel like these guys had to make a move? With US Youth Soccer joining with the MLS the ECNL clubs had to do something to stay relevant.  It seems like MLS is interested in getting a bigger piece of the youth soccer pie $$$ and are now creating their own leagues.  If US Club Soccer didn't do something, in my opinion, they would start losing more clubs, and probably more importantly for the ECNL teams, the better players. Now there is a bridge between one of the largest youth leagues and the ECNL teams. For better or worse, it just seems like they needed to do something to try and stay competitive with MLS.


Same clowns, different circus.


----------



## outside! (Dec 14, 2020)

soccersc said:


> But do you feel like these guys had to make a move? With US Youth Soccer joining with the MLS the ECNL clubs had to do something to stay relevant.  It seems like MLS is interested in getting a bigger piece of the youth soccer pie $$$ and are now creating their own leagues.  If US Club Soccer didn't do something, in my opinion, they would start losing more clubs, and probably more importantly for the ECNL teams, the better players. Now there is a bridge between one of the largest youth leagues and the ECNL teams. For better or worse, it just seems like they needed to do something to try and stay competitive with MLS.


What needs to happen is some actual leadership from US Soccer. Instead they are in bed with the people that will make money from this.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> There are no Club scrimmages at Oceanside.  On occasion youth pick up games spontaneously erupt with kids playing in pinnies, but that's all.


Really?  Cause I’ve seen video that shows otherwise.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

Frankly my favorite slide was the one where they're going to hire someone to post inspirational garbage to 20 followers on Instagram. Thanks gang! Amazing innovation!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Frankly my favorite slide was the one where they're going to hire someone to post inspirational garbage to 20 followers on Instagram. Thanks gang! Amazing innovation!


What about the LaLiga training?


----------



## notintheface (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> What about the LaLiga training?


Equally laughable! ("Shit, guys, we need another slide of benefits...")

Hour one: "First, you find some PEDs for your very own Traore..."


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 14, 2020)

soccersc said:


> But do you feel like these guys had to make a move? With US Youth Soccer joining with the MLS the ECNL clubs had to do something to stay relevant.  It seems like MLS is interested in getting a bigger piece of the youth soccer pie $$$ and are now creating their own leagues.  If US Club Soccer didn't do something, in my opinion, they would start losing more clubs, and probably more importantly for the ECNL teams, the better players. Now there is a bridge between one of the largest youth leagues and the ECNL teams. For better or worse, it just seems like they needed to do something to try and stay competitive with MLS.


MLS Next is through USYS and Cal South is/was just a middle organization between leagues like CSL, DSL and others for USYS.

MLS decided they didn't need to pay or deal with middle persons so they went directly to USYS which makes sense for something that is nation wide.

DSL has now decided they also don't middle organizations either now so they deal directly with USclub saving $ and having more control.

Overall Cal South losses a huge opportunity and likely around 50,000 or more members since those clubs are now with USclub, MLS USYS, or have a reduced pool of players due to the covid economics.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> MLS Next is through USYS and Cal South is/was just a middle organization between leagues like CSL, DSL and others for USYS.
> 
> MLS decided they didn't need to pay or deal with middle persons so they went direct.
> 
> ...


I'm so confused.  My dd has the U13 US Youth National Championship out of Frisco, TX.  Is this the big one?  I was told oldest trophy in USA.  All these groups makes me dizzy.  No wonder we have so many churches in America.  Division is everywhere.  Music?  No, not allowed.  Band?  No, that's evil.  My gosh, this all needed to be wiped out, ya?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

crush said:


> I'm so confused.  My dd has the U13 US Youth National Championship out of Frisco, TX.  Is this the big one?  I was told oldest trophy in USA.  All these groups makes me dizzy.  No wonder we have so many churches in America.  Division is everywhere.  Music?  No, not allowed.  Band?  No, that's evil.  My gosh, this all needed to be wiped out, ya?


It's  like being a world champion  in boxing.  Only about 8 different champs per weight class.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> It's  like being a world champion  in boxing.  Only about 8 different champs per weight class.


No wonder you always knew I was hi on all that kool aid.  Thanks for being soft on me when you knew all along was doped up.  Seriously Coach, it took me this long to finally give up being champ in club soccer.  With this latest news, it's like a spilt.  I get it.  Divorce happens and it happens in sports and in biz.  No judgement from me at all.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

If scdsl can get the larger csl and presidio teams to join, then this makes a lot of sense.  The biggest loss is state cup and CRL.      Does anyone know how many clubs are in csl and presidio?


----------



## watfly (Dec 14, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Really?  Cause I’ve seen video that shows otherwise.


Nope, your eyes deceive you .   If kids were wearing the same uniform that was merely coincidence.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> Nope, your eyes deceive you .   If kids were wearing the same uniform that was merely coincidence.


How many kids are getting a plain black and a plain white t-shirt for Christmas this year?  And a blank backpack.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 14, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If scdsl can get the larger csl and presidio teams to join, then this makes a lot of sense.  The biggest loss is state cup and CRL.      Does anyone know how many clubs are in csl and presidio?


CSL might stick with but they already run the SCNPL in the spring in conjunction with USclub. They could expand to the fall and offer clubs alternatives to CS

The newer SWNPL another Usclub league already has the go for Fall and Spring in the South counties.

Usclub has been expanding exponentially in SoCal, with the rise of ECxx, NPL's, and + ~ 36k members from  DSL in 21-22'.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
> SCSDL Presentation
> 
> Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
> ...


You do realize that the original post included the presentation that you think you are so proudly posting now right? No one is shocked at what you are posting. It's no secret. It's even on the SCDSL website (gasp at the transparency). No women? The league is run by a woman last time I checked and good for her!

I don't, and have never seen anything about any relationship or mandatory booking for SCDSL teams through Archer Travel. What a pot-stirrer you like to be. No facts, just drumming up paranoia and conspiracy theories. It's fairly comical.

And just because those are the guys on the Technical Committee doesn't mean they are there forever. I'd love to know what club you are with and why you hate on scdsl so hard. You refuse to see anything positive and just want to keep drumming up shit.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We have Micehelle Chesters (Romero).  Who someone earlier pointed out is also part of Surf Cup Sports.
> Notice the 3 venues mentioned - Silverlakes, Surf and Oceanside.  And who these venues are tied too.
> What about Great Park?


Here we go again TimBucktwo. Who cares who the venues are tied to as long as the teams don't have to travel far to play games. Doesn't that make the relationships beneficial all the way around? Or would you rather drive to Bakersifield so that no one gets your $10 for parking in Southern Cal? Relationships are what makes the world go-round. Good and bad. If scdsl has relationships with Silverlakes, Oceanside and Del Mar who cares? Great Park is great, and super expensive. Trust me our club knows and I've got the team fees to prove it. So what are you whining about now? What do you think you are bringing to everyone's attention that everyone doesn't already know?


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> CSL might stick with but they already run the SCNPL in the spring in conjunction with USclub. They could expand to the fall and offer clubs alternatives to CS
> 
> The newer SWNPL another Usclub league already has the go for Fall and Spring in the South counties.
> 
> Usclub has been expanding exponentially in SoCal, with the rise of ECxx, NPL's, and + ~ 36k members from  DSL in 21-22'.


Me thinks this is all about to change.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> Nope, your eyes deceive you .   If kids were wearing the same uniform that was merely coincidence.


Come to think of it, I may need to go back and look at that video again you might be right


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamz said:


> What do you think you are bringing to everyone's attention that everyone doesn't already know?


In your opinion, what’s the positive of this change for a regular soccer player?  Why shouldn’t we be annoyed by the changes?   To me scdsl just watered down state cup.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamz said:


> You do realize that the original post included the presentation that you think you are so proudly posting now right? No one is shocked at what you are posting. It's no secret. It's even on the SCDSL website (gasp at the transparency). No women? The league is run by a woman last time I checked and good for her!
> 
> I don't, and have never seen anything about any relationship or mandatory booking for SCDSL teams through Archer Travel. What a pot-stirrer you like to be. No facts, just drumming up paranoia and conspiracy theories. It's fairly comical.
> 
> And just because those are the guys on the Technical Committee doesn't mean they are there forever. I'd love to know what club you are with and why you hate on scdsl so hard. You refuse to see anything positive and just want to keep drumming up shit.


I actually didn't realize the the presentation was in the 1st post.  It looked like a banner ad to me.  Sorry about that.
This change will have very little impact on me or where my kids play.  They want to play competitive games.  I want them to play where I don't have to drive more than hour.  And I'd like it at a fair price (which based on current market rates for youth sports- they are getting).
I called out certain relationships because when things are listed as "best for the players", I think that the players were probably near the bottom of the list on the reasons for this change (and on the list of reasons for DA to be formed and then disbanded; the age group change; the creation of DPL; merging/affiliation of clubs; etc).


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I actually didn't realize the the presentation was in the 1st post.  It looked like a banner ad to me.  Sorry about that.
> This change will have very little impact on me or where my kids play.  They want to play competitive games.  I want them to play where I don't have to drive more than hour.  And I'd like it at a fair price (which based on current market rates for youth sports- they are getting).
> I called out certain relationships because when things are listed as "best for the players", I think that the players were probably near the bottom of the list on the reasons for this change (and on the list of reasons for DA to be formed and then disbanded; the age group change; the creation of DPL; merging/affiliation of clubs; etc).


I think better competitive options in a league is better for the players. The NorCal vs SoCal completion is great for the players that get to comets in that. A more evolved State Cup format for less money is great for the players And the parents especially when those games are closer to home. More games, more touches on the ball, more college exposure for those aged players, more coaching education which makes better coaches makes the players, more opportunities in a PDP program that doesn’t cost the players to participate like it costs them now, top division games that play for something other than just the winner of a top division.
I think all of those things help the players. The league and state cup are cheaper than what teams pay now so that helps the parents too.
Scdsl didn’t have anything to do with the DA debacle, forming for DPL or the age group change so I don’t think they can be blamed for US Soccers mistakes or Duggan,Gins wanting to make money by forming DPL. 
I think what scdsl is great for the players when you analyze what’s actually being offered. They are charging less for more and you don’t have to drive far to get it. What’s wrong with that?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamz said:


> I think better competitive options in a league is better for the players. The NorCal vs SoCal completion is great for the players that get to comets in that. A more evolved State Cup format for less money is great for the players And the parents especially when those games are closer to home. More games, more touches on the ball, more college exposure for those aged players, more coaching education which makes better coaches makes the players, more opportunities in a PDP program that doesn’t cost the players to participate like it costs them now, top division games that play for something other than just the winner of a top division.
> I think all of those things help the players. The league and state cup are cheaper than what teams pay now so that helps the parents too.
> Scdsl didn’t have anything to do with the DA debacle, forming for DPL or the age group change so I don’t think they can be blamed for US Soccers mistakes or Duggan,Gins wanting to make money by forming DPL.
> I think what scdsl is great for the players when you analyze what’s actually being offered. They are charging less for more and you don’t have to drive far to get it. What’s wrong with that?


Aside from State Cup -  why couldn't SCDSL make some of these changes under CalSouth?  (Generally curious-  I'm done stirring shit for the night)


----------



## watfly (Dec 14, 2020)

So it seems to me that the clubs that are promoting SCDSL are the same clubs that moved to ECNL.  So will we have two tracks in SoCal, roughly organized as follows?

One track:
ECNL
ECRL
Discovery
SCDSL

Another Track:
MLS Next           GA
EA                      DPL
SDDA
CSL/Presidio

Am I wrong?


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Aside from State Cup -  why couldn't SCDSL make some of these changes under CalSouth?  (Generally curious-  I'm done stirring shit for the night)


Because Cal South hasn’t been good at anything for a long time. They had their chance. They haven’t  served their customers in a long time. They take the money and offer very little in return. NorCal made this move a few years ago and now there is no USYS in NorCal. Why? Because they offered a better program, for less money and were successful at it. Which all benefits the players, and the clubs those players play for.
But since we are having a good conversation about this, let me turn it around back to you. Why should scdsl stick with Cal South?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamz said:


> Because Cal South hasn’t been good at anything for a long time. They had their chance. They haven’t  served their customers in a long time. They take the money and offer very little in return. NorCal made this move a few years ago and now there is no USYS in NorCal. Why? Because they offered a better program, for less money and were successful at it. Which all benefits the players, and the clubs those players play for.
> But since we are having a good conversation about this, let me turn it around back to you. *Why should scdsl stick with Cal South?*


Probably not a great reason -  But because we are in the middle of a pandemic and nobody knows what the club landscape will look like when we come out the other end of this.  And because making this kind of change is going to be a bit messy at first (my opinion) and we've had enough of a mess the past 6-7 years in youth soccer.  Hopefully it's amazing and neither players, coaches or parents will notice any negative differences once we start playing games again someday.  But I guess since we've had a bit of a pause- it gives SCDSL the chance to get ready for this.  Maybe this has been their plan for a while, but they were just too damn busy to execute on it.

(I'll also add that the "less money" side of things doesn't seem like it's that much money in the grand scheme of things.  Will my player get a $6.00 discount next year?  And typically a "Discount" to sign a new customer on leads to a price increase in a few years)


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 14, 2020)

dreamz said:


> Because Cal South hasn’t been good at anything for a long time. They had their chance. They haven’t  served their customers in a long time. They take the money and offer very little in return. NorCal made this move a few years ago and now there is no USYS in NorCal. Why? Because they offered a better program, for less money and were successful at it. Which all benefits the players, and the clubs those players play for.
> But since we are having a good conversation about this, let me turn it around back to you. Why should scdsl stick with Cal South?


Because the new product is not much of a difference to what we have today.  

 We also lose state cup and that was a huge selling point for parents and players.   Merging scdsl with csl and presidio should be the biggest priority.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> So it seems to me that the clubs that are promoting SCDSL are the same clubs that moved to ECNL.  So will we have two tracks in SoCal, roughly organized as follows?
> 
> One track:
> ECNL
> ...


IMO - discovery NPL will be better quality teams than ECRL (Beach and Legends are the exceptions and should be ECNL next year). Most ECRL teams are average teams but since they can play in scdsl State Cup they can prove themselves to the contrary. And Discovery NPL seems to have a better way to playoffs and college showcases than ECRL but we will see how ECRL evolves.

Track 2 - within 2 years will be MLS Next and maybe GAL. That’s a soft maybe because they don’t have the money behind them to be anything nationally grand like what ECNL is. NWSL has no money to invest in this. MLS isn’t going to invest in it as they will struggle keeping MLS Next together and just wait until things start happening in that league and the non-MLS clubs that thought it was super cool to be a part of that league suddenly find their players are going to the MLS clubs and they one day wake up and realize they were just feeder teams all along.

GAL will never be an ECNL juggernaut. US Soccer couldn’t compete with ECNL and GAL surely won’t be able to either.

DPL, SDDA will be gone within 1-2 years. I take that back, SDDA will be like CSL Premier. A bunch of silver level teams promoted to Premier or SDDA to fill the gap of everyone that left. 

CSL/Presidio will try to do something to stay relevant but they are still living in the dark ages with Cal South and they will still have leagues in some capacity. My guess is their first move will be a joint playoff between the two leagues. They will try and find a way to offer something to their membership but it will be very lackluster. The lipstick on that pig will be bright and shiny but a pig is still a pig.


----------



## dreamz (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Probably not a great reason -  But because we are in the middle of a pandemic and nobody knows what the club landscape will look like when we come out the other end of this.  And because making this kind of change is going to be a bit messy at first (my opinion) and we've had enough of a mess the past 6-7 years in youth soccer.  Hopefully it's amazing and neither players, coaches or parents will notice any negative differences once we start playing games again someday.  But I guess since we've had a bit of a pause- it gives SCDSL the chance to get ready for this.  Maybe this has been their plan for a while, but they were just too damn busy to execute on it.
> 
> (I'll also add that the "less money" side of things doesn't seem like it's that much money in the grand scheme of things.  Will my player get a $6.00 discount next year?  And typically a "Discount" to sign a new customer on leads to a price increase in a few years)


I think it’s the overall savings per team which equates to some amount for the player but also the added value of the other programming that won’t cost the players anything and less travel, more competition and more opportunity.
Coming out of COVID kids should be excited to play again. Something new and exciting helps promote that. While I think we all have to be aware of the cost factor involved the more for less philosophy will help during the transitional year to get everyone back out and playing again.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 14, 2020)

watfly said:


> So it seems to me that the clubs that are promoting SCDSL are the same clubs that moved to ECNL.  So will we have two tracks in SoCal, roughly organized as follows?
> 
> One track:
> ECNL
> ...


Not wrong but incomplete moving target w/  3 or more tracks;

USclub:
ECNL
ECRL
NPL: West, SCNPL, SWNPL, DSLNP (Discovery)
SCDSL
USPL (youth)

USL A (USSF)
MLS Next (USYS)
EA
GA
DPL (USSSA)

Cal South (USYS)
CSL
Presidio & SDDA


----------



## watfly (Dec 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Not wrong but incomplete moving target w/  3 or more tracks;
> 
> USclub:
> ECNL
> ...


I think my list was wrong to call tracks, more like Club alignment.

So my son has played Presidio, SDDA, SCDSL, DA and now MLS Next.  Jury is out on MLS Next, but SCDSL was by far the worst run and most disorganized.  Lucky to get refs to show up, schedule mishaps, poor communication and terrible fields (some of which was Club, not necessarily SCDSL, related).  Was our year in SCDSL just an anomaly? Can SCDSL pull this off?


----------



## Primetime (Dec 14, 2020)

notintheface said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.    Except this has been in the works since things were going well.   Wasn’t quite devolved over night or over Covid.   Plus financially when it comes to Cal South theres a lack of transparency of where the money goes.   Although even if it is about money if someone can do it bigger and better for the same price which that’s what this is then why not.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 14, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> As a manager of a youth team, I don’t see any value  other than maybe not playing in Lancaster for state cup.    I am not a fan of tournaments but State Cup/National Cup is the real deal.    If we can’t play against CSL or Presidio teams, it dilutes the tournament significantly.   I will be raising my concerns to our club.
> They should have just merged with CSL and Presidio to decrease the travel distance during the regular season.   Oh that’s right, I forgot that they are doing this to make more money!!!!


Sorry but Not a good take.    The last 10 years State cup hasn’t been one of any teams top 3 tournaments on their schedule let alone the real deal.   This new state cup guarantees a minimum of 5 games and each round you advance its brackets so 3 more games guaranteed each additional round.   Your also missing that it’s now a real state championship because Nor Cal is included in the tournament which makes it larger than Cal South’s event.  Also you’ll see the CSL and Presido teams start to flow to the SCDSL state Cup since it’s still an open event.  Not that it makes a big difference since most existing state cup champions come from SCDSL anyways.   Scdsl was started by leaving CSL for a whole mess of reasons.   No way should they merge.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> We have Micehelle Chesters (Romero).  Who someone earlier pointed out is also part of Surf Cup Sports.
> Notice the 3 venues mentioned - Silverlakes, Surf and Oceanside.  And who these venues are tied too.
> What about Great Park?


Great Park is also included


----------



## Primetime (Dec 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Here you go folks.  All of your answers are in this presentation:
> SCSDL Presentation
> 
> Pay close attention to the 2nd to last slide.
> ...


Of the guys/Clubs on that list the majority haven’t been with ECNL.  Most were with Academy and when that just recently folded they were only
Given RL status for ECNL which is a slight if anything.   Hardly In cahoots.


----------



## KJR (Dec 14, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> How has your club managed?


We've had a great relationship with Coast, but we told them back in August that we were going to withdraw from league play this fall because we felt it was the best thing for our families from a public health perspective. So we committed to just training as much as we can, hunkering down, and hoping to come out stronger on the other side. Our families have been incredibly supportive, and we've been able to retain our coaches, so while everyone would rather be playing, we've been fortunate and know it could be a lot worse.

The issue now is: what will SoCal soccer look like on "the other side?" And where does an ambitious, independent, competitive club fit in? We're still trying to figure that out.

It's a drag, though. Southern California has so much collective power in youth soccer; if we looked at ourselves as, essentially, a small country and created our own standards for development/scouting and our own unified pyramid for competition, we wouldn't need to drive six hours each way to play a couple of decent Arizona clubs (no offense, Arizonans). The "brand" we'd be developing would be SoCal soccer, not just a few super-clubs. I'm basically pitching _Das Reboot_ for SoCal. And I have nothing but respect for ECNL, et. al. They do a great job and fill a need. It just seems like there was another way to fill that need in our area that would have been more coherent and...interesting. And ultimately better for a lot of kids.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 15, 2020)

Primetime said:


> Sorry but Not a good take.    The last 10 years State cup hasn’t been one of any teams top 3 tournaments on their schedule let alone the real deal.


You are right when it comes to the elite teams.   You are 100% incorrect on the 90% of the teams that play this cup.  If you want to play the best of the best then go to ECNL.  Besides remember that calsouth did have a way for the best teams to play against other teams outside of calsouth.   

I am looking at this for the average team.  What do they gain?


----------



## Swoosh (Dec 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You are right when it comes to the elite teams.   You are 100% incorrect on the 90% of the teams that play this cup.  If you want to play the best of the best then go to ECNL.  Besides remember that calsouth did have a way for the best teams to play against other teams outside of calsouth.
> 
> I am looking at this for the average team.  What do they gain?


So you’re asking what the average team that plays against average competition gain?

A significant upgrade in facilities for a cheaper price.

The question is what do Presidio and CSL clubs do?  Like the Clash song says:  “should I stay or should I go”


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2020)

watfly said:


> So it seems to me that the clubs that are promoting SCDSL are the same clubs that moved to ECNL.  So will we have two tracks in SoCal, roughly organized as follows?
> 
> One track:
> ECNL
> ...


I would take the "Pro" track if my dd was under 13.  I wouldn't have cared one eye oh ta.  Anyone with an English accent and a soccer ball and they say, "come over here, we have "The List" and the pathway to the Pros" and I'm all in.....lol!!!!  The viscous cycle never ends.  It's just re-creates itself every 3 three years.  My dd 2014-2015 SCDSL team still holds the record of giving up ZERO goals in our SCDSL season.  Guys, zero goals!!!  Then we won State Cup!!!


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2020)

Swoosh said:


> So you’re asking what the average team that plays against average competition gain?
> 
> A significant upgrade in facilities for a cheaper price.
> 
> The question is what do Presidio and CSL clubs do?  Like the Clash song says:  “should I stay or should I go”


That was my song when the age change came.  I played that song for two years at least in my head.  Should we stay Blue or should we go for free ride?  Tough choices one has when they only have -$13 in their checking account.  I know I did a poor job saving for rainy day fund and it's all my fault, but man, some folks like to take advantage of poor dad with really good goat soccer player.  I will say try and find a good coach that will coach your dd forever.  Lot's of coaches hop around too so be careful following your super duper coach all over the place.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 15, 2020)

Swoosh said:


> So you’re asking what the average team that plays against average competition gain?
> 
> A significant upgrade in facilities for a cheaper price.
> 
> The question is what do Presidio and CSL clubs do?  Like the Clash song says:  “should I stay or should I go”


Here’s the facts: 
- youth soccer participation is down 4% from 2017 to 2018 
- average kid quits at age 11 
- travel and cost are the biggest reasons for parents  no longer joining club. 

I’m asking for the average team to play local teams from csl, presidio, heck even Hispanic leagues. A few years back my 7 year old flight 3 team daughter had to travel to San Diego, Temecula, Redlands during her 2nd year of club soccer.  All we had to do was play 5 of the local teams that were in CSL at that time.    

We are going into a horrible economic situation in 2021 and the big fix for scdsl is now you can travel to NorCal for a true state championship?


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Here’s the facts:
> - youth soccer participation is down 4% from 2017 to 2018
> - average kid quits at age 11
> - travel and cost are the biggest reasons for parents  no longer joining club.
> ...


I agree.  Stay local and play local.  As kids get older and you see who is who, some of the best will look for the travel circuit.  My dd was recruited as a 7 year old by 5 teams out of Temecula and by the time she was 10, every top Doc in Socal was blowing up my phone and email.  Free free free.  I mean, the coaches came to her game and then we got the tryout invites every weekend.  7-10 years old and all this attention?  It wasnt just my kid either, all the kids were told they had potential to be the next Mia.  I should have stayed local like coach Howard said.  He tried to warn me and i wouldnt listen.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Here’s the facts:
> - youth soccer participation is down 4% from 2017 to 2018
> - average kid quits at age 11
> - travel and cost are the biggest reasons for parents  no longer joining club.
> ...


Completely agree.  There is no good reason a flight 3 team in a dense area should be travelling more than about 20 minutes.

I bet the hispanic league teams and higher end of AYSO would be happy to work with you.  USYS and USClub, as you noticed, are not really interested in how to make a cheaper flight 3.  They are interested in who gets to siphon money from parents who dream of being on top of flight 1.


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Completely agree.  There is no good reason a flight 3 team in a dense area should be travelling more than about 20 minutes.
> 
> I bet the hispanic league teams and higher end of AYSO would be happy to work with you.  USYS and USClub, as you noticed, are not really interested in how to make a cheaper flight 3.  They are interested in who gets to siphon money from parents who dream of being on top of flight 1.


Aren't you supposed to be teaching online Math class right about now?  You should be focused on the students, not us crazy parents.  Nice gig you got btw.  My buddy has 6 more years and then he is set, so he thinks.  Money is running dry in those 401b3 or whatever they call it.


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Completely agree.  There is no good reason a flight 3 team in a dense area should be travelling more than about 20 minutes.
> They are interested in who gets to siphon money from* parents who dream of being on top of flight 1.*


Coach in suit:  You know Mama Bear, if you give me two years with your player ((slow and not very athletic)) I can get her to my A team.  She's a B player today but in two years, I will get her on my A team.  Besides the $2500, I would recommend her to join my private two days a week training ((extar cost)) plus my speed training ((extra)). 

Mama Bear:  Sounds good to me


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Completely agree.  There is no good reason a flight 3 team in a dense area should be travelling more than about 20 minutes.
> 
> I bet the hispanic league teams and higher end of AYSO would be happy to work with you.  USYS and USClub, as you noticed, are not really interested in how to make a cheaper flight 3.  They are interested in who gets to siphon money from parents who dream of being on top of flight 1.


A few years back my boy's u15 team flight 1 team joined a local PSSU summer league. This league was a non SCDSL/CSL  league.  We played all hispanic teams in nice fields (St John Bosco) and horrible fields.   We paid about $450 for 12 games and all within 20 miles of our base.   These teams were scrappy and very good.  The quality was incredible and if you put these teams in an SCDSL league, they would be at a minimum flight 1 to discovery.    The only bad part was the brawls between players and parents.  We made the championship game because there was a brawl in the other  semi's game  so our semi final game became the final game.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 15, 2020)

dreamz said:


> Me thinks this is all about to change.


Well did last night with the release of the interim Youth Sports return to play guidance.

Seems like the last nail in the coffin for 20-21 for any SoCal based organizations or leagues(CSL, DSL, presidio)  outside the clubs.

If surf requires traveling papers for CS teams good luck with getting those now and not sure there is a way for those registered teams to play out of state now unless they register with another sanctioning body.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You are right when it comes to the elite teams.   You are 100% incorrect on the 90% of the teams that play this cup.  If you want to play the best of the best then go to ECNL.  Besides remember that calsouth did have a way for the best teams to play against other teams outside of calsouth.
> 
> I am looking at this for the average team.  What do they gain?


I was mostly referring to the atmosphere and overall quality of the existing state cup.  For all teams.   Not just the competition.   It hasn’t felt like big deal in years.  Going to surf cup feels and looks like an event along with big handful of other tournaments. That how state cup should be.   It should be the biggest and best event of the season which I think is where we’re now heading.   Aside from that for the “average team” your also getting more games and now that league games mean something towards the State Cup bracketing you’ll have more transparency among the seedlings.   And for the run of the mill average teams that tend to lose players the second League play and the roster freeze is over you’ll now have fall/winter league and state cup extending through January giving those teams the ability to get through winter break alot easier.   Going back to the control of the schedule being fairly key in this whole move/transition.   The regional events I think your referring to for playing out of cal south teams the number of teams now being sent to those regional portions of the tournament are gonna be doubled compared to what Cal south was sending.   More teams qualifying.    Trust me I’m always a big devils advocate but there’s really little to no downside with this maneuver.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 15, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Aside from State Cup -  why couldn't SCDSL make some of these changes under CalSouth?  (Generally curious-  I'm done stirring shit for the night)


 It’s about trying to do couple other things better than cal south as well.   ODP vs ID2 & PDP, lots of changes and differences.   Coaching education being a big one as well.   The availability and options for coaching education and courses with this new format makes things a lot easier to access.   Schedule being key again.  Go ahead and Try to  register for a “D” license or higher and the dates conflict with the majority of coaches gaming schedules.  Not anymore.  Cal South grew complacent over the years and with Zero competition why wouldn’t they.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 15, 2020)

KJR said:


> We've had a great relationship with Coast, but we told them back in August that we were going to withdraw from league play this fall because we felt it was the best thing for our families from a public health perspective. So we committed to just training as much as we can, hunkering down, and hoping to come out stronger on the other side. Our families have been incredibly supportive, and we've been able to retain our coaches, so while everyone would rather be playing, we've been fortunate and know it could be a lot worse.
> 
> The issue now is: what will SoCal soccer look like on "the other side?" And where does an ambitious, independent, competitive club fit in? We're still trying to figure that out.
> 
> It's a drag, though. Southern California has so much collective power in youth soccer; if we looked at ourselves as, essentially, a small country and created our own standards for development/scouting and our own unified pyramid for competition, we wouldn't need to drive six hours each way to play a couple of decent Arizona clubs (no offense, Arizonans). The "brand" we'd be developing would be SoCal soccer, not just a few super-clubs. I'm basically pitching _Das Reboot_ for SoCal. And I have nothing but respect for ECNL, et. al. They do a great job and fill a need. It just seems like there was another way to fill that need in our area that would have been more coherent and...interesting. And ultimately better for a lot of kids.


Good deal. Tell Ajaxahi I said hi...


----------



## Primetime (Dec 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If scdsl can get the larger csl and presidio teams to join, then this makes a lot of sense.  The biggest loss is state cup and CRL.      Does anyone know how many clubs are in csl and presidio?


 Presidio has about 52 ,  SCDSL 70 and CSL has almost  Double SCDSL But about the identical number of teams in both leagues.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 15, 2020)

Primetime said:


> It hasn’t felt like big deal in years.


Found the person who keeps getting scheduled at Galway Downs!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 15, 2020)

Primetime said:


> Presidio has about 52 ,  SCDSL 70 and CSL has almost  Double SCDSL But about the identical number of teams in both leagues.


So now scdsl state cup will be to “ come and play 50% of the teams in SoCal.  If you win, you get to pay a lot of travel money to play teams in NorCal”. 

Put a poll out to see what most think about the new changes.   I could be one of the few that doesn’t find much value.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 15, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So now scdsl state cup will be to “ come and play 50% of the teams in SoCal.  If you win, you get to pay a lot of travel money to play teams in NorCal”.
> 
> Put a poll out to see what most think about the new changes.   I could be one of the few that doesn’t find much value.


No.   State cup isn’t limited to only SCDSL teams.   All teams can enter to play barring they can meet the play dates.   And the Nor Cal/So Cal portion will alternate every other year.   One year down here, one year up there and so on.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 15, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Found the person who keeps getting scheduled at Galway Downs!


Haha.  Yup I’m one of the lucky ones.  Last year Had the pleasure of visiting Lancaster, Coachella, Galway and San Bernardino !  Irvine Great Park and Silverlakes as well, which Those two were the worst of all, lol


----------



## outside! (Dec 15, 2020)

Primetime said:


> No.   State cup isn’t limited to only SCDSL teams.   All teams can enter to play barring they can meet the play dates.   And the Nor Cal/So Cal portion will alternate every other year.   One year down here, one year up there and so on.


Even though SoCal has many more teams than NorCal. SoCal should act as it's own state. We have the population density. We should not have to travel out of the area.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> Even though SoCal has many more teams than NorCal. SoCal should act as it's own state. We have the population density. We should not have to travel out of the area.


That's why we have (had?) a Cal-South and a Cal-North.  Large state.  Large population.


----------



## Riggins (Dec 15, 2020)

We still will have two big divisions in NorCal and SoCal (SCDSL). You also have to remember that previously everyone jumped into State Cup and played their three games. Most with a huge amount of travel (eg Lancaster). After one weekend, and only three games, most were out and enjoyed their sweatshirt for the next year.

From what I understand (correct me if I am wrong), in the new system you first have a Regional Cup. Some portion of those teams advance to the State Cup. Part of that is local to your half of the state and the final part is against the other half. So, people in SoCal first fight it out and then advance to face off with NorCal. After that the winners advance into National Cup.

So, yes, there is still a chance of having to travel quite a bit, but only if your team is good enough to advance that far. Most teams will drop out during the REgional Cup phase, but even then will have seeded matchups, competitive games, and FIVE games instead of three.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2020)

Riggins said:


> We still will have two big divisions in NorCal and SoCal (SCDSL). You also have to remember that previously everyone jumped into State Cup and played their three games. Most with a huge amount of travel (eg Lancaster). After one weekend, and only three games, most were out and enjoyed their sweatshirt for the next year.
> 
> From what I understand (correct me if I am wrong), in the new system you first have a Regional Cup. Some portion of those teams advance to the State Cup. Part of that is local to your half of the state and the final part is against the other half. So, people in SoCal first fight it out and then advance to face off with NorCal. After that the winners advance into National Cup.
> 
> So, yes, there is still a chance of having to travel quite a bit, but only if your team is good enough to advance that far. Most teams will drop out during the REgional Cup phase, but even then will have seeded matchups, competitive games, and FIVE games instead of three.


As long as they hold these new state cup competitions before everyone starts their December tryouts.  Or this new format forces clubs to wait to hold their tryouts until a more reasonable time frame.


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> Even though SoCal has many more teams than NorCal. SoCal should act as it's own state. We have the population density. We should not have to travel out of the area.


We are the Mecca Outside.  Stop ignoring me bro.  Were all one big family of Americans bro


----------



## notintheface (Dec 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> Even though SoCal has many more teams than NorCal. SoCal should act as it's own state. We have the population density. We should not have to travel out of the area.


If anyone is in the market to set up a soccer governing body, mandating 10-mile-max radius for Flight 3 league games, 20-mile-max for Flight 2, and 50-mile-max for Flight 1 would be an extremely popular Powerpoint slide, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Riggins (Dec 15, 2020)

timbuck said:


> As long as they hold these new state cup competitions before everyone starts their December tryouts.  Or this new format forces clubs to wait to hold their tryouts until a more reasonable time frame.


I would say the opposite. Hopefully the fact that there will now be a fall, winter, and spring season with State Cup after that, clubs will finally wise up and do tryouts at the END of a season. Always seemed really stupid to do tryouts in December, take a break, then return with some kids already leaving for their new teams, couple of new kids added, and then play for the State Cup. What?!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 15, 2020)

Riggins said:


> I would say the opposite. Hopefully the fact that there will now be a fall, winter, and spring season with State Cup after that, clubs will finally wise up and do tryouts at the END of a season. Always seemed really stupid to do tryouts in December, take a break, then return with some kids already leaving for their new teams, couple of new kids added, and then play for the State Cup. What?!


Yes,  You are saying what I meant to say.  I should have taken out the word "December" and just said tryouts.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 16, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Yes,  You are saying what I meant to say.  I should have taken out the word "December" and just said tryouts.


Ya I think you’ll see tryouts back in Spring closer to what it used to be before the age change wacked  everything out.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 16, 2020)

outside! said:


> Even though SoCal has many more teams than NorCal. SoCal should act as it's own state. We have the population density. We should not have to travel out of the area.


It’s just the top 2 teams traveling (every other year) so basically after you beat all the so cal teams.   Considering I had to go to Coachella AND Lancaster last year for GROUP PLAY !  I’d have no problem going to Davis or Dublin for the semi finals after winning what would be 8 or 11 games here at Silverlakes, Great Park, or Oceanside.


----------



## outside! (Dec 17, 2020)

Primetime said:


> It’s just the top 2 teams traveling (every other year) so basically after you beat all the so cal teams.   Considering I had to go to Coachella AND Lancaster last year for GROUP PLAY !  I’d have no problem going to Davis or Dublin for the semi finals after winning what would be 8 or 11 games here at Silverlakes, Great Park, or Oceanside.


My prediction (provided this setup lasts more than two years before someone churns the pot). SoCal teams will win a decisive majority of the "State" championships, yet still be forced to travel out of the area 50% of the time.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 17, 2020)

outside! said:


> My prediction (provided this setup lasts more than two years before someone churns the pot). SoCal teams will win a decisive majority of the "State" championships, yet still be forced to travel out of the area 50% of the time.


The second isn’t much of a prediction.  The agreement states that norcal and socal would trade off who gets to host.

But, yes, state cup just got a lot harder to win for norcal teams.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

Primetime said:


> It’s just the top 2 teams traveling (every other year) so basically after you beat all the so cal teams.   Considering I had to go to Coachella AND Lancaster last year for GROUP PLAY !  I’d have no problem going to Davis or Dublin for the semi finals after winning what would be 8 or 11 games here at Silverlakes, Great Park, or Oceanside.


I hope this new set up makes state cup something that players and parents get excited about.  Under the current set up, many teams have half of their players with one foot out the door because they attended a tryout in December.


----------



## outside! (Dec 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I hope this new set up makes state cup something that players and parents get excited about.  Under the current set up, many teams have half of their players with one foot out the door because they attended a tryout in December.


I doubt it. Almost nothing is club soccer is "what is best for the players".


----------



## Primetime (Dec 17, 2020)

outside! said:


> My prediction (provided this setup lasts more than two years before someone churns the pot). SoCal teams will win a decisive majority of the "State" championships, yet still be forced to travel out of the area 50% of the time.


If your right which you likely are it’s still good for SoCal teams cause now we get to take the NorCal spots into the regional/national events since they gotta go through SoCal to move on.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I hope this new set up makes state cup something that players and parents get excited about.  Under the current set up, many teams have half of their players with one foot out the door because they attended a tryout in December.


Part of playing SC games in Fall and continuing into winter i think helps float that December gap and keeps players/teams engaged longer than now.


----------



## Primetime (Dec 17, 2020)

outside! said:


> I doubt it. Almost nothing is club soccer is "what is best for the players".


SCDSL already set aside and budgeted a minimum of $1.7 Million just for State cup.   All geared toward enhancing the player experience.  So hopefully that helps improve the status quo of what’s being done now by CS.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

Primetime said:


> SCDSL already set aside and budgeted a minimum of $1.7 Million just for State cup.   All geared toward enhancing the player experience.  So hopefully that helps improve the status quo of what’s being done now by CS.


You mean $1.7m that will come in form of fees for clubs.   I heard our fees will go up but it’s because now it’s a year long season.  My wife did ask me when are the kids going to be able to play another sport.  She has a valid point.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You mean $1.7m that will come in form of fees for clubs.   I heard our fees will go up but it’s because now it’s a year long season.  My wife did ask me when are the kids going to be able to play another sport.  She has a valid point.


Well...if they are going to play “club level” in another sport, you’re in for a financial awakening.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Well...if they are going to play “club level” in another sport, you’re in for a financial awakening.


 The other sport is definitely rec.  Just trying to make sure my kid doesn’t get burned out with soccer only with 11 months (including tryout season).


----------



## Dargle (Dec 17, 2020)

Will this mean CSL and SCDSL players can actually be rostered on two teams or can switch from one league to another league mid season regardless of roster freezes (which always permitted AYSO core players to join midseason) since there isn’t one governing body that sets rules and issues IDs for both?  I know each could have their own rules against it, but it used to be Cal South would catch it even when the teams didn’t know.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 17, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Will this mean CSL and SCDSL players can actually be rostered on two teams or can switch from one league to another league mid season regardless of roster freezes (which always permitted AYSO core players to join midseason) since there isn’t one governing body that sets rules and issues IDs for both?  I know each could have their own rules against it, but it used to be Cal South would catch it even when the teams didn’t know.


No cross checking, can be rostered to multiple teams /w the same club in USclub at the same time, multiple teams for different associations at the same time: Cal South, USYS MLS Next, USclub: ECNL, RL, NPL but only one team per day for USclub for the same club. 

Not many people are multiple rostered (max sizes still apply 22 for the season)  during regular league season but come playoff or post season time there is some movement.  The higher number of rostered players makes for less possible movement, carrying 18 leaves 4 open for later for example.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 17, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Will this mean CSL and SCDSL players can actually be rostered on two teams or can switch from one league to another league mid season regardless of roster freezes (which always permitted AYSO core players to join midseason) since there isn’t one governing body that sets rules and issues IDs for both?  I know each could have their own rules against it, but it used to be Cal South would catch it even when the teams didn’t know.


Parents, please don't do this.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 17, 2020)

I haven't studied the proposed league dates, other than I see that a fall season, a fall state cup, a spring season and spring state cup (I think) are proposed.
What does this do to the Spring tournament season?


----------



## northeastlafc (Dec 18, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I haven't studied the proposed league dates, other than I see that a fall season, a fall state cup, a spring season and spring state cup (I think) are proposed.
> What does this do to the Spring tournament season?


Teams who join US Club Soccer go there knowing they’re most likely not going to have a free weekend which will be supplemented by “higher quality” league play. If someone were to tell you NOW they’re going to play So Cal NPL instead of National Cup they’d say you’re insane but that’s how it was back in 2016 when SCNPL was the only NPL in this area if the country.


----------



## Primetime (Jan 5, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You mean $1.7m that will come in form of fees for clubs.   I heard our fees will go up but it’s because now it’s a year long season.  My wife did ask me when are the kids going to be able to play another sport.  She has a valid point.


A lot of it is money they already have banked.   That profit everyone thinks gets pocketed that actually isn’t.   They’re reinvesting back into the program.  I know it’s crazy.   League fees have already gone down the past 2 seasons because of that same surplus.  That also includes the addition of the discovery division which the league covers the extra cost for that as well.   The new cost breakdown is still cheaper.   For youngers $1100 total for league and State Cup.    So $400 for a 16 game league which is less than the $450 we were paying 3 years ago and and now an extra 4 games.    $700 for State Cup which is less than we were Paying at cal south and now getting guaranteed Min 5 games instead of 3 (among other things mentioned in this thread).  For olders it’s something like $1700 total but also Includes the college showcase tournaments.   So still a better cost.   

    For kids to play multiple of any competitive/club sports it’s a tough juggling act.  It’s not a soccer thing.   My 2 kids play at least 2 sports at a time and while it’s tough and really expensive on me and my wife it’s still plenty doable.   And when I say really expensive I ain’t talking about the Soccer cost either.    That’s the cheapest of them.  Plus if you asked them to take 6 months off any one sport to play the other they wouldn’t want to.  Trust me I’ve tried.   I think It’s actually a luxury we have here in So Cal.   Other states that deal with weather issues aren’t playing half these sports outdoors in the winter time so doing multiple isn’t even a choice there.


----------



## CheatingMkay (Jan 5, 2021)

CalSouth has been terrible for a very long time. ODP is a joke. State Cup has become increasingly irrelevant. Ask CalSouth to see the insurance policy that covers your kids. See how much they pay vs. how much they collect in player fees. It's a bloated bureaucracy that is intensely political and incredibly inefficient. This has been a long time coming.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 18, 2021)

CSL & CS apparently don't like this move and shots fired. 





__





						Desert Communities Soccer Club > Home
					





					clubs.bluesombrero.com
				




Instead of working together once again it's about the $$ instead of the players. Us .vs. them mentality doesn't do anybody any good

Why they single our surf not sure?

*"Coast Soccer League 1/15/21 **UPDATE***

Everyone in Southern California is now dealing with the increased restrictions imposed by the spike in the number of COVID cases. For those of us who anxiously await the opportunity to take the field, the possibility that games will be delayed until March or April is disappointing. Despite the delay CSL remains committed to playing games as soon as possible knowing that everyone is anxious to get going. Once we see a pathway that will allow us all to return to play safely, a schedule will be made available to everyone. Hopefully, we shall see an improvement in the outlook in the coming weeks.
The league does plan on opening applications for the Fall 2021 season as usual in April. Clubs who have submitted payment for the 2020 season will be given a full credit for these fees if we do not have any games this Spring. If the upcoming season is shortened then a proration of fees will be made, and the unused portion credited to the 2021 fees. There will be no fee increase – (CSL is proud to be able to hold the fees for the 15th year in a row.)
At the recent town hall held by CalSouth, questions arose about the Southern California Developmental Soccer League (SCDSL) leaving CalSouth.
Coast Soccer League would like to address this development.
Coast Soccer League (CSL) has operated for almost 50 years and over that time frame it grew both organically and by merging with other local leagues. This benefitted all concerned as it led to easier scheduling, better field utilization and the great benefit of less travel for the newer teams. By having all the clubs playing under one circuit, Clubs could then grow by offering a more local playing experience for those teams just starting out – allowing them to branch out from only having just a few all-star travelling teams.
Youth soccer benefitted; and we saw the number of players, clubs and team grow exponentially.
With the arrival of US Club Soccer (a competing player registration organization to Cal South), came a period of disruption with new Leagues springing up almost every year, each claiming to be more special than the last. The result has been more travel, increased costs for families, and a stress on the demand for quality referees and fields.
Since the recent demise of the US Soccer’s Development Academy, the chief protagonists in the ongoing fracturing of youth soccer are now a few of the local Elite Club National League (ECNL) clubs which are also in turn administering the SCDSL. They recently announced they would be leaving CalSouth and in turn be sanctioned by US Club Soccer. This was cynically thrust on their members with no vote (in contravention of their Bylaws) by the leaders whose top teams do not even participate in the very league they are ostensibly managing. They are asking their C and D teams to leave the governing body (CalSouth) and forgo playing in State Cup, participating in ODP, California Regional League etc. causing a further fracturing of the marketplace as those teams will no longer have the chance to play CSL or Presidio Soccer League teams.
Not a tough choice for these clubs given the fact this does not impact their elite teams. However, for those SCDSL clubs who are not a part of the ECNL, their top teams are now forced to accept further limits on their playing options.
The presentation to the member clubs stated they were going to mirror some of the programs already now provided by CalSouth.
While we have reason to be skeptical that these promises will be upheld. One suggestion being presented is the idea of the league running “ID2” player identification camps. Such an event would serve as a recruiting bonanza for those clubs operating teams in the ECNL. The ODP program run by CalSouth identifies players for the ODP teams who play ODP teams from other States. Since the clubs who oversee the operation of the SCDSL do not have their top teams playing in the SCDSL, the “ID2” player identification camps would allow the top clubs to recruit players to their ECNL teams as the other participating clubs cannot play in ECNL given that it is a “closed circuit”.
In the ten years that the SCDSL has been in existence the league has never attempted to help with Referee Recruitment and Retention. The same is true for US Club. With the growth in the game this lack of commitment has placed a strain on the availability of referees. The only organizations that have consistently done so are CSL – and Calsouth. To think that the league will NOW do what is good for the game is a far reach.
CalSouth has also supported many successful efforts in getting local soccer fields developed. The SCDSL has shown a preference to drive revenue for a few select sites that appear to mostly benefit Surf SC.
SCDSL has also announced they would be running a “State Cup” – a misnomer since US Club does not sanction States but only individual leagues – truly this new event is at best a League Cup – but one that requires an increase in fees to $1100 a team! The SCDSL had the opportunity to emulate CSL during the last decade by offering matching services but chose not to. This new direction is not a sudden enlightenment, but a repackaging designed to drive a sharp increase of revenue for the founding few.
CSL will continue (with no fee increase) to provide its League, (with League Cup included at no extra charge) as a better gaming experience, with the use of CSL’s industry leading technology, a scheduling program with referee scheduling integration, proprietary app with mobile editing, push notifications, more dynamic and meaningful games, a reputation for treating clubs fairly with no league politics, team-based results and standings and a long history of consistent performance.
CSL believes that the soccer community is better served by working together and not by trying to further isolate from the surrounding clubs, teams, and players. We believe this change may offer CSL clubs the opportunity to grow their membership, by highlighting to teams the loss of choice and greater risks that this new development presents and we would welcome them to join your club this year.
At CSL we take pride in delivering a superior service for our members, and the enforced pause in the game created by the pandemic has heightened our commitment for 2021.
We look forward to getting back to the fields!
I am available to address any questions regarding this or any other League matters.
Sincerely,
Bernard Towers
CSL President.
On behalf of the CSL Board"


----------



## northeastlafc (Jan 18, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> CSL & CS apparently don't like this move and shots fired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They DO have a point regarding the SCDSL State Cup really being a League Cup.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 18, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> They DO have a point regarding the SCDSL State Cup really being a League Cup.


Was it really ever a true “State Cup”?


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Was it really ever a true “State Cup”?


No it's a regional or area tournament for part of the state

The CSL league cup is just interleague tournament that does qualify for any other CS competition or have any bearing on their state cup tournament.

DSL's state cup or league cup is a qualifer for USclub regional state cup tournament between South and North a true CA state cup.

CSL/ CS is attempting to spin the narrative to hang on to more $$ basically.  Spend more get less is what there selling just a fall season while DSL, ECXX, & NPL give fall & spring programming & league options.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Was it really ever a true “State Cup”?


It was a SoCal cup.  We are too large of a state to have a state cup at all ages.  Scdsl’s move only benefits the elite teams.   Their state cup will be mostly a league cup for most teams.  
  I am not a fan of what they are doing.  Just make it one league and play all teams in SoCal. Top 2 teams play NorCal teams to make it a state cup if that’s what everyone else wants.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Was it really ever a true “State Cup”?


Under USYSA administration, several political states are divided into two youth soccer "states" -- California, Texas, New York, Pennsylvania, and Ohio.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It was a SoCal cup.  We are too large of a state to have a state cup at all ages.  Scdsl’s move only benefits the elite teams.   Their state cup will be mostly a league cup for most teams.
> I am not a fan of what they are doing.  Just make it one league and play all teams in SoCal. Top 2 teams play NorCal teams to make it a state cup if that’s what everyone else wants.


Who is paying for it?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 18, 2021)

espola said:


> Who is paying for it?


Paying for what?  The top 4-8 teams in each age group to play a weekend of games?

That's about 120 teams.  It's smaller than most local tournaments for flight 3 teams.

It's not sounding like a major expense.  The worst part is the hotel once every two years.  But very few teams will get that far.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Paying for what?  The top 4-8 teams in each age group to play a weekend of games?
> 
> That's about 120 teams.  It's smaller than most local tournaments for flight 3 teams.
> 
> It's not sounding like a major expense.  The worst part is the hotel once every two years.  But very few teams will get that far.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Was it really ever a true “State Cup”?


Considering that Socal has the population greater than most states, I would vote yes. The North vs South thing that SCDSL is floating just sounds dumb, though -- "a true state cup" is just another way to siphon more dollars and it only serves for the extreme indoctrinated like EJ to talk about how their kids won "the statey" back when they were 12. That and five bucks will get you a number one combo at In n out.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 18, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Considering that Socal has the population greater than most states, I would vote yes. The North vs South thing that SCDSL is floating just sounds dumb, though -- "a true state cup" is just another way to siphon more dollars and it only serves for the extreme indoctrinated like EJ to talk about how their kids won "the statey" back when they were 12. That and five bucks will get you a number one combo at In n out.


Most top clubs in Norcal are U.S. Club if I am not mistaken with their premier league. Their state cup run by CalNorth is very small compared to calouth


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 19, 2021)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Be more specific on your question.  Paying for.....?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Most top clubs in Norcal are U.S. Club if I am not mistaken with their premier league. Their state cup run by CalNorth is very small compared to calouth


Norcal is top teams. CalNorth is lower tier and rec.  They split the mid level teams.  

Both host their own state cup.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 19, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Norcal is top teams. CalNorth is lower tier and rec.  They split the mid level teams.
> 
> Both host their own state cup.


Let's be honest, Cal South State Cup as it was need it a change. All the traveling, shitty fields (for few exceptions), horrible hotels in a places where people don't stay unless it is a youth soccer tournament in town, and the list go on and on. 
I don't mind at all playing State Cup as SCDSL saying - local fields, start _before_ Christmas break (aka _before_ teams disband). Tons of games for youngers with Spring included. Isn't this what we wanted for so many years? more games?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 19, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Let's be honest, Cal South State Cup as it was need it a change. All the traveling, shitty fields (for few exceptions), horrible hotels in a places where people don't stay unless it is a youth soccer tournament in town, and the list go on and on.
> I don't mind at all playing State Cup as SCDSL saying - local fields, start _before_ Christmas break (aka _before_ teams disband). Tons of games for youngers with Spring included. Isn't this what we wanted for so many years? more games?


Why do you guys have travel for state cup?  Our round 1 is local games.    Even rounds 2 and 3 are day trips for most people.  (norcal)

If you’re too big for a single state cup with less travel, break socal into 2 or 3 smaller regions that don’t meet until semi-finals.   Even with a 3 way split, each chunk would still be bigger than most states.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> CSL & CS apparently don't like this move and shots fired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad my kids are ageing out soon.
I just saw there is also another new league coming to a club near you:  https://thescnl.com/

"Select Clubs National League (SCNL) is a newly formed platform that will be focusing solely on player development through highest level of competition and maximum exposure for players to college coaches. The SCNL will operate with all competition planning and participation being conducted by member clubs and not by a soccer association. "


----------



## notintheface (Jan 19, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why do you guys have travel for state cup?  Our round 1 is local games.    Even rounds 2 and 3 are day trips for most people.  (norcal)
> 
> If you’re too big for a single state cup with less travel, break socal into 2 or 3 smaller regions that don’t meet until semi-finals.   Even with a 3 way split, each chunk would still be bigger than most states.


The venues for State Cup are all over the place. If you're coming from northern LA county and get booked at Galway Downs, that isn't a fun trip. Similarly if you're in Orange county and you get booked up in Lancaster, that isn't a fun trip either. That happens all the time.

on edit since you may or may not know the venues: Orange County to Lancaster can be a 4 hour drive.


----------



## watfly (Jan 19, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why do you guys have travel for state cup?


Everyone in SoCal asks the same question.  Glad were out of that circuit.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 19, 2021)

notintheface said:


> The venues for State Cup are all over the place. If you're coming from northern LA county and get booked at Galway Downs, that isn't a fun trip. Similarly if you're in Orange county and you get booked up in Lancaster, that isn't a fun trip either. That happens all the time.
> 
> on edit since you may or may not know the venues: Orange County to Lancaster can be a 4 hour drive.


Maybe if we are lucky this could grow into a state cup with 1 norcal team, two cal south, and 1 San Diego / South OC.

Or maybe the adults will keep chopping soccer into smaller chunks so everyone can be state cup champs.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'm glad my kids are ageing out soon.
> I just saw there is also another new league coming to a club near you:  https://thescnl.com/
> 
> "Select Clubs National League (SCNL) is a newly formed platform that will be focusing solely on player development through highest level of competition and maximum exposure for players to college coaches. The SCNL will operate with all competition planning and participation being conducted by member clubs and not by a soccer association. "


I'd love to see a league say "We are focused on our players.  We will play close to home.  We know we have college caliber players, but we won't be travelling all of the country to show our kids off. We will have enough quality players that colleges would be stupid to not come to us."


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'd love to see a league say "We are focused on our players.  We will play close to home.  We know we have college caliber players, but we won't be travelling all of the country to show our kids off. We will have enough quality players that colleges would be stupid to not come to us."


It’s easy.  Top 2 to  4 teams from each county play in the next round. The top 2 from that tournament play against the top 2 from NorCal.     All teams get to play locally for the first few rounds.


----------



## notintheface (Jan 19, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'm glad my kids are ageing out soon.
> I just saw there is also another new league coming to a club near you:  https://thescnl.com/
> 
> "Select Clubs National League (SCNL) is a newly formed platform that will be focusing solely on player development through highest level of competition and maximum exposure for players to college coaches. The SCNL will operate with all competition planning and participation being conducted by member clubs and not by a soccer association. "


I am going to go out on a limb and say that the pandemic is going to make this much, much worse. As we start to see contraction at a local level, larger clubs are going to be ever more desperate to be able to squeeze parents for more money. The easiest way to do that is to convince them that their Flight 1-and-a-half team is now good enough to play at a national level, if they'll just pony up another couple grand plus travel expenses.

There has been absolutely no thought put into this beyond "we have to make more money". No thought whatsoever. Planning by clubs only, get the hell out of here, I can guarantee this is an overly optimistic tournament director who thinks that regional league play will be the exact same workload. This will benefit precisely zero kids. Zero. None.

For all of you club administrators out there who are looking at pay cuts and having to lay off coaches for lack of kids, guess what, welcome to the buzzsaw. Spinning up yet another multi-state travel network isn't going to magically get your balance sheet back on track and after a year when all of your families are bailing because they see through the scam, you're going to be in even worse shape. ("We're flying to Nevada for this?!?") Stop trying to stick your fingers in the dam and work with your local ecosystem to get things back on track.


----------

